

Mac 101: Capture sharp screenshots - kennyroo
http://creativebits.org/mac_os_x/screenshoot_blurry_os_x

======
crescendo
My OS X screenshots with both cmd-shift-3 and cmd-shift-4 have always
defaulted to PNG out of the box. I've been on board since Tiger and on two
different machines.

~~~
rob
Same here, and my screenshots have never been blurry, either. I have no idea
where the author got the info that "by default the screen-shoot format is a
made as a jpeg set to resolution 60".

------
bprater
I really love Skitch for taking screenshots.

You can go from snapping a shot to having it on the web and pasting a URL to a
field in like 5 seconds. Like such:

[http://skitch.com/bprater/xri2/hacker-news-
mac-101-capture-s...](http://skitch.com/bprater/xri2/hacker-news-
mac-101-capture-sharp-screenshots)

------
DougBTX
My guess? The guy took a full-screen screenshot, opened it up in Preview in
Auto Size mode, and was surprised that it looked fuzzy when shrunk to fit on
his display.

------
thwarted
Oddly, the sample screenshot of the terminal session on that page is a GIF.

